# Speaker Size Front/Rear & Centre?



## Tubby Tommy (Mar 19, 2014)

Sorry guys if you've seen this several times before but ive been sifting through search bar for my model car & year and cannot find anything!

Audi TT Sept 2012 model - with MMI and I think.....9 speakers system? its not BOSE and it IS absolutely pants in every way!
Ive had a 63 plate TFSI TT with BOSE on hire for 6 weeks and to be fair, not a great deal better, but acceptable, mine is not!! even the last Audi I just returned was a A3 Sline, not bose and 10 times better!

What im wanting to do is retain my MMI with sat nav inc DVD and SD card slots, I know the intergrated amp will be poor but want to keep it relatively stock, so just want to change all speakers & possible inc. a 4 channel amp if it can be coupled up to MMI. Not want to spend fortunes, been there and doner that in the past with ICE, so no subs etc.

Are they 6.5" comps up front and 6.5" 2 ways in rear? centre speaker could be left out for me I think, it does nothing! that looks like a 6"4" or something!

Any nice little setup ideas would be greatly appreciated, or speaker recommendation/amp recommendation - I'm thinking £300/400 - nothing crazy, cant take much to improve on existing rubbish, 3/10 setup! :x


----------



## TTB42OLD (Mar 4, 2013)

As a quick answer, the fronts can take up to 8". Most fit a 6.5" component set with the tweeter in the stock dashboard location. For me, I fitted a three way system in the door but located the tweeter into the mid/base grill preferring the local positioning of the tweeter rather than up on the dashboard.

6.5" is as big as you'll get in the rear. Again, most will say that it's not worth the hassle fitting rears. I fitted a 6.5" mid/base in there (no tweeter), which is really easy to do and for my ears, adds depth to the sound stage. I am using a JBL MS8 sound processor though, which time aligns all the speakers.

Not wanting a sub is understandable given the space and cost etc... I originally didn't want a sub for weight reasons, but finally added an Infinity Basslink to the boot which I can't praise enough. Small enough to be unobtrusive, but adds a lot.

My shopping list to you would be to buy a JBL MS8 and use it as an amp and processor. Even with the stock speakers you'll probably be blown away. Next I'd consider an Infinity basslink for the boot. Lastly, I'd change the speakers.

Now I know the std approach is to go for the speakers first and I'm sure many will say this as I would have before the MS8. But given your budget and requirements, the MS8 even with some basic replacement speakers or the std speakers I think will give you the biggest bang for your buck. Worth considering.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I'd have to agree with the above, that a decent amp with processing could give better results.
As an alternative to the MS8, might I recommend one the Audison Prima "Bit Drive" hybrid amp/processor units :
http://audison.eu/index.php?page=productLine&id=20

The AP4.9 Bit - is a 4 channel amp with built in processing - £600 in the UK but around £420 delivered from Italy ;-)
http://audison.eu/index.php?page=product&id=52

The AP5.9 Bit - is a 5 channel amp (with a subwoofer channel) with built in processing - £650 in the UK but around £480 delivered from Italy ;-)
http://audison.eu/index.php?page=product&id=51

The AP8.9 Bit - is an 8 channel amp (for running front and rear components actively) with built in processing - £700 in the UK but around £510 delivered from Italy ;-)
http://audison.eu/index.php?page=product&id=50

I almost bought one myself, but ended up changing the speakers too. So instead I bought a separate amp and processor for more power (Bit One & AV5.1k).
If you do change the speakers - have a look in the marketplace as I've listed some new Hertz speakers for a bargain price ;-) Theres also a 5 channel amp which is nearly new and a Bit Ten processor.

viewtopic.php?t=785057


----------



## Mk2Stu (Jan 12, 2014)

Are you taking the feed from line level or speaker level with the sound processors ?
Cheers.


----------



## TTB42OLD (Mar 4, 2013)

Speaker level or line level are available and fine on the MS8. I'm using the line level, outputting to two amps, using the MS8 internal amp to drive my tweeters.

The suggestion though to Tubby Tommy (his choice of name not mine  ) is to use all internal channels of the MS8 amp to drive all the std TT speakers. At £250 I think these are now a bargain & also allow for future upgrades to other amps etc should you ever wish to. The real beauty though is the processing thats done for you to a pro standard without needing pro knowledge. Add a £150 Infinity Basslink and Tubbs is within his budget.


----------



## akbarhash (Oct 22, 2013)

mullum said:


> I'd have to agree with the above, that a decent amp with processing could give better results.
> As an alternative to the MS8, might I recommend one the Audison Prima "Bit Drive" hybrid amp/processor units :
> http://audison.eu/index.php?page=productLine&id=20
> 
> ...


How can we get it delivered from Italy? Do we contact Audison directly or is it through ebay? Asking cause Hertz and Audison always recommend getting it through an authorized retailer.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Lots of Italian (and German) authorised dealers (ICE installers/retailers) list on ebay or through their own websites. 
Google is your friend.


----------



## Tubby Tommy (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks guys for the detailed input, wow I am really out of the ICE game seeing these processors, are they coupled up via RCA lead like old style amps? I do not think my existing MMI will have RCA output and, I thought going though speaker cable was a real inferior alternative way? Im going back 20 years not mind!!! 

I would definately change speakers, prob 6.5 components front and 2 way mid/bass rear, that will probably be enough for me, although I thought the main issue here was no space for speaker fitments to act as a box/enclosure, i.e. thin door pods oppose to say an Audi A3 that are really chunky!

JBL very similar to the audison? when I say £300/400 budget, its not that tight, but I dont want to get carried away either, im thinking £200 speakers and then JBL MS8 or Audison - although im not sold but *nor *have I heard this sonic trickery before! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I think you need more like £600 to cover front & rear speakers, plus an amp and processor.
Based on what you've said there, a large part of your £400 budget would go on replacing the speakers. The problem would be that the OEM amp would underpower them :-(

As I've got some top notch gear for sale at the moment, here are my suggestions (compare against retail prices !) :

1. decent front & rear speakers (HSK165 & HCX165) : £330

2. as above plus a Bit Ten processor : £520

3. as option 1. plus a multi channel amp (an HCP5D, for example) : £630

4. Options 1, 2, & 3. together : £820

You can see that with your limited budget - you'd not have enough for speakers AND an amp AND a processor.

To answer your question - The Audison Prima Bit amps accept speaker level inputs. They do that because they're designed to integrate with OEM head units which rarely have RCA outputs. 
The "stand-alone" Bit Ten processor can be used with either speaker level *OR* RCA inputs (for RCAs a separate "breakout cable" is required).


----------



## Tubby Tommy (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for that Mullum, so can I not just replace speakers & fit a 4 channel amp? or is the processor required to loop in the MMI because it has no RCA input? sorry for being iliterate here on the processor front, its brand new to me! From the old school, a decent CD unit was required with RCA's to best add AMP's, there was a way through speaker cable and to add sub but this was classed as a 'bodge' way around it, but processor wise, I have no idea! I can up the budget, obviously if I need speakers/amp and processor.

Speakers I was just thinking Alpine/Pioneer/Focal or something similar, ive never heard of the ones you linked me to, I thought £200 mail order would get decent speakers - obviously going much better, the locations on TT's not ideal, and I really dont want to have pods/spacers built, I want to keep it relatively standard looking so I can revert back to normal in future.

Focal do slimline ones 16.5" not sure if these are required, not had a look inside but im laze these days, I just want to purchase the right equipment and they pass to a specilist to fit for me, I wouldnt know where ro start setting up processors etc. 

Another minefield! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Tubby Tommy said:


> Thanks for that Mullum, so can I not just replace speakers & fit a 4 channel amp? or is the processor required to loop in the MMI because it has no RCA input?


Yes you can replace the speakers and fit a multi channel amp. It's just a case of using the correct adapter coming from your OEM head unit. It may be a bit of a "bodge" if the adapter takes speaker level and makes it line-level (for input into an aftermarket amp) - but without a processor, that's your only option (as far as I know). The installer would sort that out for you.
A processor like the bit ten will accept speaker level or RCA inputs, plus allow you to EQ, time align and set crossover points. Those features may not appeal to you - but in fact they can make an OEM HU, amp and speakers sound so much better that it's often the ONLY change necessary (to reach the level of sound quality required).
It's not until you want to go to the next level that you'd change the amp and/or speakers.



Tubby Tommy said:


> Speakers I was just thinking Alpine/Pioneer/Focal or something similar, ive never heard of the ones you linked me to, I thought £200 mail order would get decent speakers - obviously going much better, the locations on TT's not ideal, and I really dont want to have pods/spacers built, I want to keep it relatively standard looking so I can revert back to normal in future.


I realise you probably won't have heard of the gear I've been linking to - and that's why I linked to it ;-) I ought to say that I'm biased towards Hertz and Audison gear (speakers/processors/amps) as that's what I know and that's what I've got (and also what I'm selling).
The Audison Prima range is all about OEM integration - getting the best out of what's already there (and where necessary, replacing the weak points). The amps have processors built in - which make them a cost effective approach to tuning. The Prima speakers, although cheap, are excellent quality.
For "the next level" I suggested Hertz as I can offer you a full set (nearly new fronts and brand new rears) for a fraction of the retail price.



Tubby Tommy said:


> Focal do slimline ones 6.5" not sure if these are required, not had a look inside but im laze these days, I just want to purchase the right equipment and they pass to a specilist to fit for me, I wouldnt know where ro start setting up processors etc.


You don't really need slimline speakers, but you do need mounts - these would be supplied and fitted by the installer.

What I'm trying to do is get you a shopping list together so that, like you say, you can go to an installer and just ask them to fit it. By importing from Europe (or buying from me) you can save a small fortune.
On the subject of installers - if you find your local "Four Masters" - as well as installing the gear they can do all the processor tuning. They specialise in Audison Bit Tune - using specialist equipment to get the very best out of the gear you supply. http://audisonhertz.com/audison-bit-tun ... o-dealers/

Of course there isn't just one way to approach your system upgrade - but I've tried to help you prioritise around your budget (and preference for replacing the speakers).

£200 : processor only (Bit ten from me, retail £300)

£400 : processor and both sets of Prima speakers (imported)

£420 : amp with integrated processor (imported)

£600 : amp with integrated processor and both sets of Prima speakers (imported)

I've suggested the Prima speakers because of your tight budget, but another £150 would get you the next level (Hertz HSK165/HCX165, from me).


----------



## Tubby Tommy (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks again Mullum for your detailed reply, there is a lot to take in! I definately want to upgrade the speakers as without leven looking I know they will be poor, bearing in mind mine does not have the BOSE upgrade and ive seen those too! 

The authorised dealer - bit tune, I could not even get to the UK, all overseas?

Are you saying the Amp with built in processor, is better than a seperate processor and seperate amp?

I really prefer minimalistic, dont want a lot of wires/amp etc. fitting - speakers are a straight swap, or nearly.

When I finish work, ill look at the Hertz speakers and amps/processors - You know Ive driven over last three months 5 different Audi's and all the systems quite good, some better than others...............the TT does compare to my late teen standard setups, very poor!

I will keep you posted of my thoughts, many thanks once again!


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Tubby Tommy said:


> The authorised dealer - bit tune, I could not even get to the UK, all overseas?


The Hertz/Audison dealers are all over the UK, where are you based ? You can put your postcode in at the top of this page : http://www.fourmasterscaraudio.co.uk/



Tubby Tommy said:


> Are you saying the Amp with built in processor, is better than a seperate processor and seperate amp?


No I'm saying that it'd be cheaper than separates. Brand new, a processor and a 4 channel amp would cost more (at least £100 more), but obviously offer more flexibility. Also, with an analogue signal chain - the less stages the better ;-) 
If you have a tight budget then compromises have to be made :-/



Tubby Tommy said:


> I really prefer minimalistic, dont want a lot of wires/amp etc. fitting - speakers are a straight swap, or nearly.


Sure, but the point is - how much difference would replacing the speakers with some other cheap speakers give you ? I'm saying (and the other bloke was saying) that £200-300 would be better spent on a processor and a tune than simply replacing the speakers. Psychologically I'm sure you'd _feel_ like you'd done more by changing the speakers - but a proper tune would actually deliver a better sound.


----------

